# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Ключ (эмулятор) для 1С v8.3, платформа х64 (Linux)

## unoc_u34

Доброго времени суток, господа! Собсна из названия темы понятно, что нужен ключ для 1С х64. Среда, рпм-бейсед Linux CentOS, разрядность = x64. Помогите, пожалуйста! Буду бесконечно признателен. Спасибо за ранее. Ведутся поиски в параллельных измерениях, если найду выложу линк.

----------


## Zeracles

Ключа на 64 бита нет, используёте qemu+winxp+hasp@network

----------


## Fritzg

А можно подробнее что это за зверь qemu+winxp+hasp@network ?

----------


## betep[ok]

Это значит эмулятор хасп на виндовс и раздача по сети ключа с эмулятора.
Смотрите тут https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....для-1с-8-x
Схема рабочая, в т.ч. и на сервер 64бита на Линукс.

----------


## daemonpnz

> Это значит эмулятор хасп на виндовс и раздача по сети ключа с эмулятора.
> Смотрите тут https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....для-1с-8-x
> Схема рабочая, в т.ч. и на сервер 64бита на Линукс.


С этого момента поподробнее!

----------


## manop

Может кто нибудь дать рабочую инструкцию по заводу 1С на линуксе, + hasp сервера лицензирования на VirtualBox.

Пробуется debian 9 64  в качестве клинтского 1С верися 8.3.13 и VirtualBox c Вин 7-64 сеть NAT, с заведенным там мультикеем из шапки,  
плюс установленным в винде же hasplm сервисом для раздачи хаспа,  
в винде хасп видится но линукс эти хаспы не видит ни в какую...
В nethasp.ini   все прописано.

----------


## robinsar1

https://dropmefiles.com/4ZlaK готовая платформа при установке галочки не уберай

----------


## alexyur

Удалено, выложи ещё раз

----------


## ZevSua

> Это значит эмулятор хасп на виндовс и раздача по сети ключа с эмулятора.
> Смотрите тут https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....для-1с-8-x
> Схема рабочая, в т.ч. и на сервер 64бита на Линукс.


Так только 12 лицензий даст. Ибо серверная лицензия через сеть емулятором не передается.

----------


## ykt.service

офтопну. а с 32 битной убунтой победить можно ?

----------


## lameros

есть какой нидь движняк по эмуляции для сервера 1с x64 на linux (ceontos7.2)? чот не могу найти на форуме. Или схема прежняя - "эмулятор хасп на виндовс и раздача по сети ключа с эмулятора". Я пользовался под Win_x_64 тем что как службу ставит "ICCS" - более чем устраивает. Но хочется и на linux попробовать.

----------


## Alf500

Для х64 - тут
Для х32 - тут

----------


## ngl73626@cndps

а что делать для Manjaro x64?

----------


## Alf500

Собирать... инструкции в той теме есть, как и что

----------

Freddy_Freeman (11.05.2019), hapchu (07.04.2020)

----------


## supply24online

Кто может помочь установить 1с на дебиан не бесплатно?

----------


## ZevSua

> Кто может помочь установить 1с на дебиан не бесплатно?


Я могу. в лс стукну

----------

